# hptrr - blocking non-HighPoint cards



## bluetick (Sep 27, 2010)

I spent a good bit of time finding this, thought I'd share.

After loading freebsd 8-1 for a nas server. I had a Supermicro AOC-SAT2-MV8, promise tx133 and promise tx100 ata that would not connect to the hard drives. 

After searching, I built a kernel without the HighPoint hptrr driver and the cards went to work. 

If it's blocking other chipsets, moving it out of the generic kernel would save a lot of trouble. MHO


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Sep 28, 2010)

bluetick said:
			
		

> I spent a good bit of time finding this, thought I'd share.
> 
> If it's blocking other chipsets, moving it out of the generic kernel would save a lot of trouble. MHO


Did you try setting 
	
	



```
hw.hptrr.attach_generic=0
```
 in /boot/loader.conf? See hptrr(4). Of course, if this is a new install and you booted from CD, you'll need to use the "Escape to loader prompt" in the boot menu to set this option.


----------



## bluetick (Sep 28, 2010)

As with most problems, once you know what caused it, it's a easy fix.
But there was no magic message, the drives would not attach.
I posted this as a PSA.


----------

